# General > Biodiversity >  Razor fish

## exothermic

Can anyone suggest where is a good spot to find Razor fish?  There are some shells on Dunnet beach but if there are in the sand, the 2 tablespoons of salt method isn't working!

I'm wanting to get some to eat, but mainly to have a bit of fun with the kids - educational and all.

thanks

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Coincidence, I just came off Facebook and a friend of mine posted a picture of himself and a mate that had both been stung by Razor Fish on Shell Island. I have never heard of Razor fish before and they get mentioned twice in five minutes. 
Sorry I'm no help to you exothermic, but I'm sure someone better informed will give you the answer to your question.

----------


## Geo

Razor "fish" are a long thin shellfish. I have never heard of them being able to sting. Might your friends have walked on weaver fish? If so it can be very painful!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Dunno, just reiterating what they posted.

----------


## Alona22

We've had two waxwings visiting our garden most days this week. They've been down feeding on some old apples.
Evelyn 				 ::

----------


## Alona22

We've had two waxwings visiting our garden most days this week. They've been down feeding on some old apples.


__________
 
https://www.isc2.org/ 
http://www.braindumps.com/100-101.htm 
http://www.ox.ac.uk/ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albany_State_University

----------

